# Open Call for 'message' pictures



## The_Traveler (Dec 10, 2012)

I was reading quite an extended thread here about an image that the photographer made purposefully to demonstrate an emotion.

I thought that might be interesting to see how people have, not caught, but actually made images to express an idea.

Now, no explanations, no 'this is how I felt when my puppy was run over while my wife was holding it.'

Just a picture.

I'll start.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 10, 2012)

May I ask are you specifically looking for an expression of a human emotion?  Or would capturing/creating the feeling/ambiance of a location also work?


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 10, 2012)

whatever you like, no words


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Designer (Dec 10, 2012)

The_Traveler:

I get "despair".  I see someone who seems overwhelmed by his surroundings.  He is experiencing despair at not being able to cope with the mess, and the amount of work that has to be done.

Or maybe that's just me.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Tuffythepug (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## ceeboy14 (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Designer (Dec 10, 2012)

Tuffy; I see Joy. 

Pride. 

Pride & joy.


----------



## QueenLynn (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## JackandSally (Dec 10, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


>




This photo evokes so many emotions out of me.  For some reason it made me think of my dad.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 10, 2012)

JackandSally said:


> This photo evokes so many emotions out of me.  For some reason it made me think of my dad.



Mr. Rabbit for me.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Dec 10, 2012)

QueenLynn said:


> View attachment 28093



Waiting


----------



## binga63 (Dec 15, 2012)

Does he care? by Binga63, on Flickr


----------



## Mully (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## JAC526 (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Mr_Mac (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 15, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> I thought that might be interesting to see how people have, *not caught, but actually made *images to express an idea.



Seems most of the images posted were "caught" (candid), not "made"(set up).


----------



## Mully (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## manny212 (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh Oh by mannyher1, on Flickr


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## JAC526 (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## jadams67 (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## pixmedic (Dec 16, 2012)

View attachment 28767


----------



## nycphotography (Dec 16, 2012)

This one I staged specifically for this "expression"


----------



## nycphotography (Dec 16, 2012)

Whereas this one was a candid shot.


----------



## Awiserbud (Dec 16, 2012)

Stop! by steve watson photos, on Flickr


----------



## cpeay (Dec 16, 2012)




----------

